# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  Hua Hin

## Siamfan

*Rajabhakti Park*





Ausserhalb der Stadt:



> 12.502998, 99.962511






Da hat es taeglich viele Besucher!

----------


## Siamfan

Eintritt war frei!

Der erste der grossen Koenige Thailands.






https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramkhamhaeng

----------


## Siamfan

*King Naresuan the Great • สมเด็จพระนเรศวรมหาราช
*






https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naresuan

----------


## Siamfan

*King Narai the Great • สมเด็จพระนารายณ์มหาราช 
*








https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narai

----------


## Siamfan

*King Taksin the Great • สมเด็จพระเจ้าตากสินมหาราช*






https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taksin

----------


## Siamfan

*King Buddha Yod Fa Chulalok the Great (Rama I)  พระพุทธยอดฟ้าจุฬาโลก*












https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rama_I.

----------


## Siamfan

*King Mongkut (Rama IV) • พระบาทสมเด็จพระจอมเกล้าเจ้าอยู่หัว*










https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mongkut

----------


## Siamfan

* King Chulalongkorn the Great (Rama V) 
พระบาทสมเด็จพระจุลจอมเกล้าเจ้าอยู่หัว*









https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chulalongkorn

----------


## Siamfan

Hier noch einige Links zu der Anlage:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qe3D...ature=emb_logo
https://www.changpuak.ch/bijoux/Monu...ngs_HuaHin.php
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rajabhakti_Park

Das Meiste ist zwar in Englisch, sollte aber trotzdem weiterhelfen!

----------

